# ñew pup



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Looking for a new wirehair pup. Anyone know of any litters?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Here ya go...better then a GWP....:mrgreen:

http://drahthaaraddiction.com/draht-breeders.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would call Three Devils Kennel in Idaho- some darn good dogs come out of there. I heard from a buddy last night , who has two from him , that he might have a pup still available.


----------

